# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تعال نسامح بعضنا

## خالد السعادة

ما أجمل تلك القيمة ... ولكن علينا تطبيق تلك القيمة لتزداد أنت جمالا... ألا وهي (التسامح) تلك القيمة التي تجعلك إنساناً آخراً ... ليس ذلك ضعفاً ... ولا ذلا ... بل عزة وكبرياء ... فديننا الحنيف دعانا إلى التسامح ... فعلينا أن نطبق ذلك... فقلوبنا مشتاقة لذلك...

بقلم أ.خالد السعادة

----------

